# We have been approved!!



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Woo hoo - just thought I would share - we were approved today at panel! 

Now the fun really begins!! 

looking forward to 2011, hope all on this board find happiness and their families in the year ahead! xx


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello,

Just wanted to let you know how very excited,happy and thrilled I am for you!!! You must be so relieved ) Inshallah 2011 will bring lots of happiness for you and everyone else.

Congratulations and big hugs to you .

Lots of love,
Mexxx


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Congratulations!


Now the fun begins!        


I hope your wait is a short one     


love
T
xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

whooohoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! many congrats! fantastic news. hope ur wait is a short one xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Many Congratulations   great feeling eh?
hope your family finds you soon!

kj x


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Wonderful news! Congratulations. 
Love from Duckling x


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you everyone! it is indeed a great feeling xx


----------



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2006)

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS.

OCEANIA X


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS 

SKYBLU.XXX


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Well done   

Bop


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Very pleased for you, well done!

(We as you see are waiting, waiting, waiting!)


----------

